# Chipset supported by FreeBSD 9.1



## napster363 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Which chipsets are supported by FreeBSD 9.1?

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 7, 2013)

Motherboard chipset?  Graphics chipset?  Wireless chipset?


----------



## napster363 (Dec 7, 2013)

*S*orry  Motherboard chipset.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 7, 2013)

Most i386/amd64 motherboards will work.  Do you have any specific ones in mind?


----------



## napster363 (Dec 8, 2013)

*I* want to know which one of this motherboard*s* is compatible with free bsd FreeBSD 9.1.

http://www.nexths.it/v3/results.php?mv_ ... 00&L3=1155


----------



## asteriskRoss (Dec 8, 2013)

Were you aware of the hardware release notes for FreeBSD?  You might find it useful to check the components on the motherboards you're looking at against the hardware release notes for FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE.

I've done that in the past with success for network cards, though sometimes you have to do a little digging on the manufacturer's website to learn what chipset is being used under their brand name.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2013)

That link goes to five Gigabyte motherboards.  I have a Gigabyte motherboard with a Z68 chipset, but any of those should work.  Text console output should be fine, but the graphics on later-generation (Haswell) Intel CPUs may not yet be supported by the Intel KMS driver.  It does work on first-generation i3 and i5, which are the most recent ones I have.


----------



## napster363 (Dec 9, 2013)

*F*or example this processor is compatible with free bsd 9.1?? FreeBSD 9.1?

http://www.hardware-planet.it/cpu-socke ... 52023.html


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 9, 2013)

The Pentium G2030 is an Ivy Bridge chip.  It should work fine, and a FreeNAS user has reported it working for them.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a Gigabyte motherboard with a Z77 chipset and Ivy Bridge I built just a few months ago with no issues except one network port won't work because it's not supported but the other works fine. I talk of this in one of my past posts if you care to search for it (along with my exact motherboard model).


----------

